# Any golfer's????



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I just spent thanksgiving in St george, The golfing was awsome as usual for late fall.
Southgate was in the best shape I've ever seen it and Red hill's has been one of my
favorite places to golf for 25 year's now. It was more fun than ever because my 11
year old is realy getting into it............Any golfer's out there?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I just spent thanksgiving in St george, The golfing was awsome as usual for late fall.
> Southgate was in the best shape I've ever seen it and Red hill's has been one of my
> favorite places to golf for 25 year's now. It was more fun than ever because my 11
> year old is realy getting into it............Any golfer's out there?


You gotta be really careful talking about golf on this forum.... _O\

Some of these guy's ( Loke and Al Hansen ) don't think it's a sport...last I golfed Red Hills was two years ago, nice course, 108 degrees and I couldn't hang on to the club !! :shock:

I haven't been out much this year, a few times, but nothing to brag about... 

Good luck to your 11 year old, it's good at his age, builds up his muscle's and stuff...


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I have never been bored enough to play golf and I would never wear one of those *goofy* hats. I cannot even see how people can even watch golf on TV.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I have never been bored enough to play golf and I would never wear one of those *goofy* hats. I cannot even see how people can even watch golf on TV.


You married slayer ?? Believe me, when the wife turns on the vacuum and makes all that noise house cleaning, a golf course is a *nice quiet place* to be !! You don't even have to wear a hat......maybe some knickers would look good on you though...


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I've shot in the 80's this year and last round was a 116. :shock: Man I hate that game. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> I've shot in the 80's this year and last round was a* 116*. :shock: Man I hate that game. :lol:


Your not a very good golfer fixed blade, a good golfer would *never* post up a score like that !!   :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

My last outing was a 94 at hobble creek man that course eats balls.... I only got out 3x the whole year to much fishing, camping, and riding to do. A trip to mesquite sure sounds nice about now!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="goofy elk"nj2o678]I just spent thanksgiving in St george, The golfing was awsome as usual for late fall.
> Southgate was in the best shape I've ever seen it and Red hill's has been one of my
> favorite places to golf for 25 year's now. It was more fun than ever because my 11
> year old is realy getting into it............Any golfer's out there?


You gotta be really careful talking about golf on this forum.... _O\

Some of these guy's ( Loke and Al Hansen ) don't think it's a sport...last I golfed Red Hills was two years ago, nice course, 108 degrees and I couldn't hang on to the club !! :shock:

I haven't been out much this year, a few times, but nothing to brag about... 

Good luck to your 11 year old, it's good at his age, builds up his muscle's and stuff...[/quotenj2o678]

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm a huge golfer..played for the university of utah,,and had 3 sisters who played for byu..one of them was MWC player of the year.....I've played more golf this year than I have hunted,,great weather for golf.. haven't played south gate since it was washed out...love dixie redhills tho...even fished that pond there..awesome sun fish amd smallies..


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Any mods out there ?

Can we get this golf talk moved to the everything else section where it belongs?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Any mods out there ?
> 
> Can we get this golf talk moved to the everything else section where it belongs?


You're a funny guy buggsz24 !!!


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

I did some golfing this past weekend, Skyway Golf Course in Tremonton. Probably will go again this week if the weather stays mild. Got to love it when you can golf Thanksgiving weekend! Although i would rather be on the mountain on the sleds!! .


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Hey utahgolf, I've fished the Dixie Red Hill's pond as well,my boy caught the biggest bluegill
I've ever seen. You would'nt happen to know Brent would you?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought this was the sports section? That's it I change my vote, get rid of the sports section if this kind of crap is going to be posted. :lol:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I played football in high school, love baseball, skiing, the Jazz, and yes I'm a NASCAR junky.
But I also love golf, It's one of the toughest individual sport's there is. A person must also
be very strong "MENTALY" to hit a golf ball well.

So here's my queston, Marty,AL,Buggs, What's your problem with golf?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to golf dow there. I have not been out for a coupel years now. I need to get out there and play again.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I just want to take my cold weather bats to the driving range... just once. I'd be interested to see how they work as a driver. I used to go to this place called Aqua Golf in California where you'd sit and drive the golfballs out into this big pond... but thats about as close as I got. There's no way I could do that crap all day on a golf course. They'd need a front end loader to fill in all the divots I'd leave behind. :shock:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am a very avid golfer, love the game. I am a decent golfer with a 6 hadicap. I get to golf free with my profession so I should be a lot better than I am.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> I am a very avid golfer, love the game. I am a decent golfer with a 6 hadicap. I get to golf free with my profession so I should be a lot better than I am.


Crap a 6 is a helva golfer IMHO!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

This is what I think of when I hear golf.

[youtube:30obxlin]http://www.youtube.com/v/Of1Q3O7Fr2E&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube:30obxlin]


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Jahan, now that's funny stuff there.......


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I played football in high school, love baseball, skiing, the Jazz, and yes I'm a NASCAR junky.
> But I also love golf, It's one of the toughest individual sport's there is. A person must also
> be very strong "MENTALY" to hit a golf ball well.
> 
> So here's my queston, Marty,AL,Buggs, What's your problem with golf?


I suck at it, that's why I hate it. Never been so frustrated by a "sport" in my life. I'll stick with mini golf, thank you very much. :mrgreen:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Good on ya Marty, I like a strait out honest answer....


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

goofy elk,,

brent??? my dad's name is brent but didn't know if you were talkin about someone down at dixie red hills or somethin?? we also fished that southgate pond at night, my dad caught a huge bluegill...great fishing down there if you can get permission,,I'm a fan of the sneak on,, a lot more adrenaline when your trying to catch a fish and not get spotted by the night crew...


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I took my girlfriend golfing once. As she tee'd up here ball on the first hole she said, "Can we be honest with each other?"
"Sure" I answered.
"I'm a hooker, " she said.
"No problem. Just roll your right wrist forward and open your stance just a bit," I said.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Utahgolf, Brent has been the golf pro at red hills for many year's , He's a very good friend 
of our family.

AND...........Highndry had a great "round" of golf!!!!!


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

I still have never been golfing out on the actual course. I've been mini-golfing a ton, and to driving ranges quite a few times, but never done the real thing. I've been wanting to for what seems like forever now, but I just haven't gotten around to it. I've got a couple of buddies that golf every once in a while, so maybe I'll head out with them some time. 

I'm kind of afraid of what will happen if and when I give it a try. I tend to get VERY competitive in sports, and I'm sure it won't be pretty the first time I'm out on the course. I might throw a fit worthy of Happy Gillmore. Luckily, I don't think Bob Barker will be around. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> I still have never been golfing out on the actual course. I've been mini-golfing a ton, and to driving ranges quite a few times, but never done the real thing. I've been wanting to for what seems like forever now, but I just haven't gotten around to it. I've got a couple of buddies that golf every once in a while, so maybe I'll head out with them some time.
> 
> *I'm kind of afraid of what will happen if and when I give it a try*.


Cheat......go take a couple of 1/2 or 1 hour lesson's before you go. I used to do this about every 3 months or so, just to have somebody show me my bad habits. But as a new guy, they will take you out on the driving range and actually help you, or work you over on a simulator. Either way is good. It really is a fun sport !!


----------

